# "Les Collines Rouges" (The Red Hills)



## dewalltheway (Jun 27, 2008)

"Les Collines Rouges"

"The Red Hills"

Full Tank Shot









Tank Specs:
Size: 24" x 12" x 13"
Volume: 15 Gallon
Filtration: HOB Whisper Power Filter 15, with Purigen and Foam Pad
Heater: Tetra Submersible Heater
Lighting: 24" Nova Extreme SLR T-5 Fixture, 2x24 watt
CO2: DIY - (2) 2 Liter Bottles
Substrate: Mineralized Top Soil capped with Tahitian Moon Sand
Use RO/DI Water

Left Side Angle View









About the tank...
I have always wanted to try the mineralized top soil method and so I thought I would try it out with this 15 gal tank I had sitting around. I got the tank started up around the first of September 2009. I have been pleased with the growth of the plants and the Eleocharis foreground.

Christmas Day Natural Light View...









Fauna:
- (12) Threadfin Rainbows
- (4) Pencilfish
- (3) Pygmy Cories










Flora:
1.) Didiplis diandra
2.) Rotala Rotundifolia
3.) Rotala sp Green
4.) Rotala Indica
5.) HM (Hemianthus Micranthemoides)
6.) Pogostemon stellatus 'Broad Leaf' (No Longer in the tank. To big for this small tank)
7.) Eleocharis


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Originality 3
Cleanliness 13
Composition 10
Difficulty 6


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Your plants are healthy I have o question about that I suggest for you to work on planting some times less is more; the way you planted the tank makes it look too busy. 

Originality 8
Cleanliness 9
Composition 7
Difficulty 7


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Plants and extremely healthy and lush. Very clean tank. Can use some mid ground plants to separate the back and foreground.

Originality 14
Cleanliness 23
Composition 14
Difficulty 15


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Total Score

Originality - 25
Cleanliness - 45
Composition -31
Difficulty - 28

Members' Choice Points - 3

Total - 132


----------

